# Foundation University Medical College Rawalpindi (FUMC)



## ArsalanKhalid (Oct 26, 2012)

hi..! what do you guys say about fumc,,


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

its good selection is based on provincial merit


----------

